# Heading out this coming 4th July?



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 2, 2020)

Interesting reading...

A third of drivers to head off for an overnight stay in England this weekend


----------



## Mo and John C (Jul 2, 2020)

Yep, we are heading off on Saturday  going South to visit family, cant wait. We have been having odd days away here and there over last few weeks but have been biting at the bit to actually "go away"...very excited getting the moho ready


----------



## runnach (Jul 2, 2020)

As keen as I am,staying put for the time being no desire to be part of this circus, I shall review once the dust has settled


----------



## izwozral (Jul 2, 2020)

Reckon the roads are going to be rammed, so a no from us.

Mayhem Saturday.


----------



## Scotia (Jul 2, 2020)

Nope!


----------



## barryd (Jul 2, 2020)

Not a chance!  Having a day out in the Dales tomorrow for our Anniversary then the rest of the weekend ill be locked in the Rock God Cave keeping away from it all.


----------



## myvanwy (Jul 2, 2020)

Def not for us. Watch and wait. Good luck to those who are out.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 2, 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised if the police wern't out in force checking caravans etc on the main roads to the coast.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 2, 2020)

Methinks the police could be busy with the pubs and then busy on the roads looking for drink drivers.


----------



## Asterix (Jul 2, 2020)

I noticed the roads seemed much busier today,I'm not working in the weekend so there's zero chance I'll be on the road when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## myvanwy (Jul 2, 2020)

My sons paramedic down in Watford. Been put on extra shift for Sat night.


----------



## Millie Master (Jul 2, 2020)

I am delaying our departure until the 7th when we are off up to a very quiet CL for a 3 night break.............  If I had my way it would have been for far longer, however during the lock down that SWMBO started planting seeds and plants and now damn it, we have to come back to water the blasted things!!


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 2, 2020)

Staying at home.....by the sounds of it, it could be like a bank holiday.I did think about staying local but with the weather forecast as well I might as well stay put for now. When everything has settled down, a few nights at Whitby  will be something to look forward to.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 2, 2020)

Millie Master said:


> I am delaying our departure until the 7th when we are off up to a very quiet CL for a 3 night break.............  If I had my way it would have been for far longer, however during the lock down that SWMBO started planting seeds and plants and now damn it, we have to come back to water the blasted things!!


He's not the only one. My garden is full of lovely veg!  That will curb my wings a bit this summer.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 2, 2020)

We start travelling again on Monday Can’t wait.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 2, 2020)

I can go where and when i like,no rules here,just use common sense.


----------



## cworth (Jul 2, 2020)

We've been waiting to go and see our son, but he's going to be celebrating the opening of the pubs on Saturday night, so we're taking the van and waiting for him to sober up before going to see him on Sunday morning!


----------



## Tonybvi (Jul 2, 2020)

Off to stay on our pal’s CS (currently closed to joe public) near Inverness for a few nights.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 2, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> I can go where and when i like,no rules here,just use common sense.


There doesn't seem to to be much common sense about Trev


----------



## GinaRon (Jul 2, 2020)

We are going to Bristol next week but unfortunately it looks like we will be going by car


----------



## CarlandHels (Jul 3, 2020)

Millie Master said:


> I am delaying our departure until the 7th when we are off up to a very quiet CL for a 3 night break.............  If I had my way it would have been for far longer, however during the lock down that SWMBO started planting seeds and plants and now damn it, we have to come back to water the blasted things!!


Dam it, we have done the same, got loads of veg growing so need to keep coming back to water the things....  lol..... So we will only go out local for a night or two then come back..


----------



## izwozral (Jul 3, 2020)

We have loads of veg growing too, tbh they can die of dehydration this time, nothing is going to stop us getting away when the time comes. Maybe a lot of hard work for nothing but lockdown has been harder work!

Stick plenty of mulch, cardboard, straw or bark on top, it helps stop the soil drying out.


----------



## Penny13 (Jul 3, 2020)

Our peace has come to an end on the campsite we  warden at.  We drowned our sorrows with Bacardi last night and hope the rain puts a few off. We are ready for camping madness and lots of drinking as I am sure they will celebrate their freedom. We have fewer facilities open and when we clean will now look like Martians  roll on November and our escape for the winter


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Jul 3, 2020)

Our van will be off SORN in July but like many are avoiding the coming weekend.  I have an evening trackday booked at Cadwell Park on the 6th July so our first overnight camp will be at the track sharing some beers with friends.  I cannot wait!!

Keith


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 3, 2020)

Booked a cl from the 7th for three nights the day the opening was announced and then three nights in club site from the 20th. Walking the dog is the most exciting thing I'll be getting up to this weekend. Unless, of course, I get an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 3, 2020)

Here in Scotland we can go out from today.  Its wet and wild here and I'm going nowhere.  Waiting to see what happens over the weekend before I even contemplate going anywhere.


----------



## Tonybvi (Jul 3, 2020)

Took full advantage and went to Stonehaven (in the car) today to see the sea which I haven’t seen for over 3 months!  Bought a load of freshly caught langoustines from the Seafood Bothy and had them for lunch with white wine - yummy yummy.
Off to Loch Ness in the van tomorrow.


----------



## Toffeecat (Jul 3, 2020)

im staying put this weekend. Weathers crap and ive got a lot of beer and pies to get through. We'll pop out next weekend as ive got camera withdrawl syndrome. Maybe Bempton cliffs, Fulmars in Northumberland or Study Royal. Thought id best post now as in four hours time life will be more happy with me pies and beer glasses.


----------



## The laird (Jul 3, 2020)

Tonybvi said:


> Took full advantage and went to Stonehaven (in the car) today to see the sea which I haven’t seen for over 3 months!  Bought a load of freshly caught langoustines from the Seafood Bothy and had them for lunch with white wine - yummy yummy.
> Off to Loch Ness in the van tomorrow.


Mind the bog roll tony


----------



## Tonybvi (Jul 3, 2020)

The laird said:


> Mind the bog roll tony



Nothing untoward happening in the nether regions yet so reckon the langoustines were ok - should be as they were fresh off the boat!


----------



## REC (Jul 3, 2020)

Not going anywhere till next week when we are going for a day out. Van staying put till we see how people behave.


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 3, 2020)

Millie Master said:


> I am delaying our departure until the 7th when we are off up to a very quiet CL for a 3 night break.............  If I had my way it would have been for far longer, however during the lock down that SWMBO started planting seeds and plants and now damn it, we have to come back to water the blasted things!!


Yes, Sods Law has it that all the salad stuff has grown like crazy after the rain, so we’ll have more than enough to scoff waiting for the dust to settle.


----------



## Martin P (Jul 3, 2020)

Going out on the lash, then on to a rave and finishing at an orgy . Couple of nights in intensive care then home. Should be a blast


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 3, 2020)

Martin P said:


> Going out on the lash, then on to a rave and finishing at an orgy . Couple of nights in intensive care then home. Should be a blast


Intensive care.!!!!!!!!!!  Now that's what you call a orgy worth going to.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 3, 2020)

Looks like taking up house burglery would be good this weekend as most homes will be empty.


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 3, 2020)

It was busy on the A3030 today with the surfers driving down to Cornwall.   I think they were all a day early though for a overnight !


----------



## Tim120 (Jul 3, 2020)

Rather mundane on the 6th will be travelling to Derby. Van has been booked in for MOT, service and hab check since roughly this time last year.
Staying in Derby 6th & 7th meeting a cousin of mine, picking up van and travelling home on the 8th. Don't feel the need for a celebration to mark the easing of lockdown, having said that I have been enjoying the company of my son DIL and granddaughters since we were allowed so maybe not as eager as some.
I know, boring old fart.


----------



## maingate (Jul 3, 2020)

I got a new MOT on the van yesterday. Total mileage covered since the last one = 656 miles.  

Let's hope the next 12 months is better.


----------



## landoboguy (Jul 4, 2020)

Wales next week for me on business, last time I went to Wales it was in the MH I had to explain to a stupid over zealous council official i was there for the work to be done on my van at 3 ways garage Abergele, didnt belive me till I showed him the appointment email, and I almost knocked his head off... , he was a right hitler, accused instead of asking. i felt like an axe murderer. told me "You shouldn't be here" etc etc, before even asking why i was there or where I was from.
A couple of  cops car parked round the corner assisted me, and seen more sense so asked him to move on after they asked me the right questions. Didnt go down well as i took his and his conwy van picture though


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 4, 2020)

The Penwortham bypass has been as noisy as hell all night and still is now with traffic heading to and from the M6, it`s normally quite quiet in the early hours.

Had to nip over to Blackpool yesterday to sort out a problem with the father-in-laws mobile phone who is still shielding.

The journey back approx 19 miles along the A583 Preston New Road ( known locally as Blackpool Road ) was chocka block with caravans and motorhomes.

All of them loaded up i.e. full of people and heading for the Lytham / Lytham St. Annes / Blackpool / Fleetwood areas.

I started counting but lost track at the 50-ish point       

Similarly there are 2 storage places on the A584 near Freckleton that"  allegedly " had queues with people wanting to pick up their caravans and motorhomes.

It`s going to be a mad mad world this weekend and i think we`ll stay well away from all the lunatic out there and chat to the lunatics on here instead


----------



## mfw (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm in west sussex on the coast weather is depressing wet and windy glad i'm at home


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 4, 2020)

Our son who lives in his own little world decided he would ring up and get an appointment at his favourite hairdressers yesterday to cut his mop    

He was shocked to find out that they are booked solid until the end of september


----------



## Robmac (Jul 4, 2020)

landoboguy said:


> Wales next week for me on business, last time I went to Wales it was in the MH I had to explain to a stupid over zealous council official i was there for the work to be done on my van at 3 ways garage Abergele, didnt belive me till I showed him the appointment email,* and I almost knocked his head off... *, he was a right hitler, accused instead of asking. i felt like an axe murderer. told me "You shouldn't be here" etc etc, before even asking why i was there or where I was from.
> A couple of  cops car parked round the corner assisted me, and seen more sense so asked him to move on after they asked me the right questions. Didnt go down well as i took his and his conwy van picture though



...with an axe?


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm waiting a while longer. I'm desperate to get out in my Van but not desperate enough to get stuck in queues. I'm looking forward to when Scotland or Wales opens their doors fully. You won't see me for Tyre smoke and Dog fur flying out the windows.


----------



## barryd (Jul 4, 2020)

Feel a bit sorry for anyone heading out. Whats happened to the weather?   We went up on the tops in the Dales yesterday near Askrig and it was like winter. Blowing a gale and wet.  Looks pretty grim for the foreseeable and Gales again Sunday up here.  

Hard to believe I was swimming in Lake Ullswater just a week or so ago.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 4, 2020)

barryd said:


> Feel a bit sorry for anyone heading out. Whats happened to the weather?   We went up on the tops in the Dales yesterday near Askrig and it was like winter. Blowing a gale and wet.  Looks pretty grim for the foreseeable and Gales again Sunday up here.
> 
> Hard to believe I was swimming in Lake Ullswater just a week or so ago.



Typical innit, glorious sunshine when we are locked down, bleedin' winter when we get released.


----------



## colinm (Jul 4, 2020)

Traffic reports this morning, heavy traffic on M5 Exeter area. Even if I could go away I don't think I would go anywhere near the coast.
p.s. check traffic england section of M4 closed, other parts slow, A303 and A30 several slow sections. Everyones heading SW it seems.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 4, 2020)

Just had a message from a mate who has gone away with his wife for a few days to a CAMC site,

They`re beginning to wish they hadn`t bothered, it`s like armageddon on site and they are seriously thinking of packing up and going home.


----------



## Toffeecat (Jul 4, 2020)

Im staying in until next weekend. Booked onto a cracking farm campsite near Donna Nook to photograph seals and finally do a decent Youtube video. Its usually empty but i got the last spot. Lowis Farm, definatly recommend it. Water and hook up, no toilets but flat grass, quiet and 5 mins from the seals. Only go onto the sandbanks if you know what your doing and DONT disturb the animals.


----------



## barryd (Jul 4, 2020)

To be honest, I dont think Im bothered about getting away that much now.  Im quite enjoying discovering new parts of the dales I have simply not bothered with in the twenty years I have lived here.  Im still finding new stuff and Mrs D is finding new walks which of course are everywhere.  There is a very slim chance I might get that motorbike ive been hankering after if we dont get away as well so maybe its that as well.    Im thinking of selling the van while the market is hot and buying next winter.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 4, 2020)

Well we’re of to two C&M sites on Monday for two nights each, Buxton and Blackshaw moor both in the Peak District. Then on Saturday two nights up at Lochore. Then the following weekend New England bay in Dumfries and Galloway.
We have some wild camping planned for the west coast in August. Cant wait to get out again.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 4, 2020)

Well so much for traffic jams and the A66 chocka block with tuggers and motorhomes heading to Cumbria.
Arrived at a CS site near Penrith after a most pleasant drive from Teesside. The A66 was very quiet infact I was amazed to only see a few motorhomes and caravans most of which were heading east.
Mind you the  site owners did mention that Ullswater was bouncing earlier today ! I for one will not be venturing into Keswick, Ambleside etc that’s for sure.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 4, 2020)

The Daily Mail, admittedly not renown for its accuracy, blamed the jams on camper vans and caravans. Their picture shows that actually there were rather more cars.


----------



## caledonia (Jul 4, 2020)

Seen lots of campervans and motorhomes heading north past Stirling on the M9. Lots more traffic than I’ve seen of late. Seems people are venturing out despite the pants weather.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 4, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Reckon the roads are going to be rammed, so a no from us.
> 
> Mayhem Saturday.


likey, no room for us 2, that is the wife and i, we will wait and see,to let our hair down, not much on my head, old baldy locks. greetings all,hold steady,ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 4, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> I can go where and when i like,no rules here,just use common sense.


i like the common bit, yes you can go, with a bit of sense, hand up and keep smiling, ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 4, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> There doesn't seem to to be much common sense about Trev


i thought that 2 , ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 4, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Booked a cl from the 7th for three nights the day the opening was announced and then three nights in club site from the 20th. Walking the dog is the most exciting thing I'll be getting up to this weekend. Unless, of course, I get an offer I can't refuse.


i hope your not going to be a pain, stick your head up, and smile, some body may see you, wave.  ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 4, 2020)

Toffeecat said:


> im staying put this weekend. Weathers crap and ive got a lot of beer and pies to get through. We'll pop out next weekend as ive got camera withdrawl syndrome. Maybe Bempton cliffs, Fulmars in Northumberland or Study Royal. Thought id best post now as in four hours time life will be more happy with me pies and beer glasses.


what not at barnard castle, oh no, youve mist the best treat, get your glasses on, ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 4, 2020)

Tonybvi said:


> Nothing untoward happening in the nether regions yet so reckon the langoustines were ok - should be as they were fresh off the boat!


what a bout the refugeees, with the crabs, ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 4, 2020)

Tim120 said:


> Rather mundane on the 6th will be travelling to Derby. Van has been booked in for MOT, service and hab check since roughly this time last year.
> Staying in Derby 6th & 7th meeting a cousin of mine, picking up van and travelling home on the 8th. Don't feel the need for a celebration to mark the easing of lockdown, having said that I have been enjoying the company of my son DIL and granddaughters since we were allowed so maybe not as eager as some.
> I know, boring old fart.


so your an old fart, boring, i have my doubts, seek and you will find. get your fat arse of the couch, its a brave new world, out and a bout, that is the question, ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 4, 2020)

maingate said:


> I got a new MOT on the van yesterday. Total mileage covered since the last one = 656 miles.
> 
> Let's hope the next 12 months is better.


you bet, ok.pj.


----------



## winks (Jul 4, 2020)

Holed up at our son's house in Manchester for a few days. Only plan is to pick up some Big Orange car shampoo from B&Q in Stockport, which for some reason isn't available up home but has to be had at £6.20 for 5 litres. Van MOT done on the 29th and taken off SORN from the first of July so things checked over and van back in the yard until sanity returns. Great to spend some time with the grandkids.

Cheers

H


----------



## wighttyne (Jul 5, 2020)

izwozral said:


> We have loads of veg growing too, tbh they can die of dehydration this time, nothing is going to stop us getting away when the time comes. Maybe a lot of hard work for nothing but lockdown has been harder work!
> 
> Stick plenty of mulch, cardboard, straw or bark on top, it helps stop the soil drying out.



Your right about lots of mulch retaining the moisture but beware of over doing it as it will lock up the nutrients for next year.
We went one further than being tied to watering the garden this year and being as we weren’t going away bought our daughter two orphan lambs, there down to one bottle feed a day now so will soon be weened


----------



## Sandwitch (Jul 5, 2020)

Been to my bit of woodland today to meet a fellow wood owner and to cut the brambles and saplings clutterIn up the track. It was blowing a gale but sunny most of the time. Lovely to hear the birds and the sheep after being stuck in Bristol for lock down. Hopefully hot weather next week so I’ll be off to the wood for a while in my “new” camper. Greener than the last one. Roll on sun, will have a swim in the sea with any luck.


----------



## Sandwitch (Jul 5, 2020)

Cluttering!


----------

